# Does ios install after formatting my phone?



## breebreebran31 (Jul 5, 2011)

My phone is messed up and I can't figure out why but basically I can only text or make calls when I'm on wifi and I can only text other iPhones. I rebooted my phone. I turned off cellular data and then back on. I turned airplane mode on and off. So I just want to restore it. 
So if I go to settings and then general then reset and click erase all content and settings, will my phone turn back on? Or do I need to plug it into a computer to redownload the OS? All I need is the OS and then I can restore from ICloud since I'm on my school wifi.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You need to restore your device via iTunes.

*Note this will remove all items on the phone!*

iTunes: Restoring iOS software


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

I would try doing the "Reset" via settings before restoring. That can usually resolve a lot of connectivity issues.


----------



## franceshwes (May 28, 2013)

MartyF81 said:


> I would try doing the "Reset" via settings before restoring. That can usually resolve a lot of connectivity issues.


I agree with this one, but to be safe, better consult an expert or visit a service center.


----------

